
Schrödinger's Startup - fab1an
https://medium.com/@fabianstelzer/schroedinger-s-startup-7950a673391e#.jyciag2tw
======
mswen
This metaphor might also work for delaying actual revenue because until the
box is opened - that is we start charging real money for this software/service
the state is unknown. That unknown is then subject to interpretation and
forecasting and one may indeed find VCs with very optimistic interpretations.
However, as soon as the revenue box is opened revenue becomes a tracked metric
and the answer starts collapsing toward some reality.

If that reality doesn't measure up you cannot raise more capital and you have
killed off the cat of optimism that was still possible before opening the box.

